# ESB-want to pay weekly option and cant



## annamarie87 (13 Apr 2010)

I opened a ESB account over twelve mths ago,as I did not have the 300eur starter fee, i opted for direct debit option. I was told after 12mths i would be entitled to have the option to pay my bill at the post office.The reason i want to do this as iv heard of the pay easy card where you can pay off your bill weekly etc..I am trying to bring down my bills as i have become unemployed. When i rang esb about this, they said i would have to pay 3 more direct debit bills as two of my bills were late! Give or take a day or two realistically..What would you do?


----------



## corkrebel (13 Apr 2010)

Why dont you start paying each week in the post office or where ever.Then when the direct debit should be reduced by what ever you actually paid. You can pay with the bottom part of the bill as far as I know.Presumable whatever you pay will mean the dd when it does run will be for a smaller amount


----------



## annamarie87 (13 Apr 2010)

oh ok i didnt know that..i thought when you were set up with diret debit i couldnt do that option! thanks,will try that so!


----------



## bond-007 (13 Apr 2010)

They can't stop you using the bottom of the bill to pay in the post office.


----------



## annamarie87 (13 Apr 2010)

ok my next direct debit payment is due friday which i will be paying in full(140eur) but after this do i just bring any esb bill i have with my account number and pay weekly as i wont be recieving my regular bill again for another 2months?sos bit confused!


----------



## bond-007 (13 Apr 2010)

Yes. Simply take any bill you have to your local post office and pay that way.


----------



## annamarie87 (13 Apr 2010)

ok thats great.thanks a mill


----------



## Papercut (13 Apr 2010)

You can order an EasyPay Card very easily – just dial 1850372372 or 01-6529534. Press 2, then Press 3 (Payment Options), then Press 3 (Order an Easy Pay Card), just make sure you have your account number handy & key it in when requested.


----------



## corkrebel (14 Apr 2010)

Out of interest can you do this with BGE and Airtricity. I know they were insistent on dd when I was moving but would they actually discourage you from paying like this ??


----------



## MANTO (14 Apr 2010)

You can pay this way with any utility. Just ring them and order a n Easy Payment Card. It doesnt matter if you are paying by DDebit.


----------



## corkrebel (14 Apr 2010)

MANTOYou can pay this way with any utility. Just ring them and order a n Easy Payment Card. It doesnt matter if you are paying by DDebit. 

Sadly Manto not the case, I rang BGE who I am with and yep as you say you can head down to the Post office and pay with your Bill counterfoil, they dont do Easy Payment cards though.
Airtricity said that they currently have no way of taking payments via the post office or any third party. Possibly in the coming months they may have. They also said that they dont do Easypay cards.Basicaly with Airtricity its DD or the door


----------



## MANTO (14 Apr 2010)

I didnt realise that with Airtricity but i would email BG. I pay by DD and have an easy payment card (which i ordered after setting up DD)


----------



## corkrebel (14 Apr 2010)

Hi yeah tried BGE again, they said they have Easy payment cards but for their Gas customers, am I just unlucky with the guys answering the calls????


----------



## bond-007 (14 Apr 2010)

Just keep a counterfoil off any BG bill and pay that way.


----------

